# Raleigh Chopper



## kunzog (Feb 27, 2020)

I just got my first Chopper. A 1974 MK2 3 speed


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice & clean.  Congrats!


----------



## badgoat (Mar 6, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 6, 2020)

That is one spectacular example!  :eek: Any history as to why it's brand new?


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 6, 2020)

Really Beautiful, those are really hard to find in that condition. Congrats!


----------



## kunzog (Mar 8, 2020)

kunzog said:


> I just got my first Chopper. A 1974 MK2 3 speed
> 
> View attachment 1146960



I dont have any history on it.  I bought it on ebay from a dealer. It was just well taken care of. It had some work done to it and came with a box of nos parts, extra chain rings, new Raleigh tires, extra new Dyno front hub, handlebars.


----------



## ddmrk (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice bike seen it on eBay if you want to to sell the extra tire I would be interested


----------



## kunzog (Mar 25, 2020)

ddmrk said:


> Nice bike seen it on eBay if you want to to sell the extra tire I would be interested



thanks for the offer but I am keeping the extra parts, just picked another chopper


----------



## ddmrk (Mar 26, 2020)

For sale ??


----------



## kunzog (Mar 27, 2020)

no!


----------



## ddmrk (Apr 3, 2020)

Love choppers


----------



## Intense One (Apr 14, 2020)

ddmrk said:


> Love choppers
> 
> View attachment 1167132
> 
> ...



Wow.... incredible collection of hard to find choppers at least around in the Boston area


----------

